# reculturing and pitching



## fletcher (10/6/13)

hey guys,

i've just recultured up some yeast from 4 coopers sparkling ale stubbies and had a few little questions.

i put it into a wort i've recently made which was at 1.040 post boil. it's fermented in the little jar it was in (the rate was about 500ml of wort for those 4 stubbies worth of yeast and beer dregs). now it's settled out and is on the bottom of the jar, what is the best way to measure it to ensure i don't underpitch into a wort? is it best to get a measurement vial, pour as much of the yeast in there as i can and make sure the yeast is up to a specific mL level for my wort? i use mr malty.

it seems quite a small amount of yeast that's settled out; what is an easy way of getting rid of the beer it's now in, and putting as much as possible into a new larger starter?


----------



## roverfj1200 (10/6/13)

I would just pitch the 500ml you have now. I it will fire up OK. I have one going now that had the same pitch.


Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/13)

Should be good. I normally reculture from 3 longnecks but last time I only used 2 and it all fired up really well. Don't forget to save plenty of yeast cake, it seems to improve over a couple of subsequent brews.


----------



## fletcher (10/6/13)

thanks guys. i'll be pitching into a 10L brew so if the ones you've done have been 20+ litres, i'm guessing i should be ok.


----------



## Nick JD (10/6/13)

I have cultured from one stubbie before (also got 3522 from one champers bottle of La Chouffe). Just takes longer.

Also means you don't have to drink a six pack of boring CPA. It's pretty bloody average.


----------



## fletcher (10/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> I have cultured from one stubbie before (also got 3522 from one champers bottle of La Chouffe). Just takes longer.
> 
> Also means you don't have to drink a six pack of boring CPA. It's pretty bloody average.


how many steps did it take to pitch; and to what volume of wort mate?


----------



## Nick JD (10/6/13)

fletcher said:


> how many steps did it take to pitch; and to what volume of wort mate?


One step. 1.5L starter into 15L of wort.

I can't be arsed stepping.


----------



## philmud (27/6/13)

I had the same question. I'm re culturing from 2 longies of the sparkling ale but really haven't been very scientific about the amount of sugar I have fed it (though I've given it a few top ups - hopefully I haven't given the poor buggers Fetal Alcohol Syndrome). Just have to pitch & cross my fingers I guess.


----------



## Adr_0 (27/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Should be good. I normally reculture from 3 longnecks but last time I only used 2 and it all fired up really well. Don't forget to save plenty of yeast cake, it seems to improve over a couple of subsequent brews.


Just on this, check out this:
http://home.comcast.net/~wnevits/wizards/yeast_washing_rev_5.pdf

or google 'yeast washing'. The attached is probably the best ref for it but there are heaps out there. Not a complicated process, and Colesworth sell mason/preserving jars purpose-built for the process.


----------

